# Learn To Drive Dorthy!!!!



## kagome_elric (May 31, 2006)

We had an accedent today. Sadly the wicked witch lost her life when a doll house fell on her. Here are pictures of the tragic event.


































Dorthy Gayle the driver of the doll house has said she will plead innocent at the trial next week.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Death to the Gale! The whole family's bad! Take their farm! Give 'em the chair!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

AND HER LITTLE DOG TOO. I heard that he bites.


----------



## Jumpin Pumpkin (Aug 18, 2008)

Dear Aunt Em.

Hate the farm..
Hate Kansas...
Taking the dog..

Love,
Dorothy!


----------

